# Do you feel guilty for leaving your dog at home?



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Just curious how everyone feels when dog is left home alone


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, I am home almost all the time. When I do go somewhere, yes, I feel guilty, lol. I come home and open the door and I get:

An 80 lb balding Goldendoodle slobbering on the doorknob
A 65 lb German Shepherd puppy leaping in the air
A 60 lb lab/greyhound mutt bringing me her stuffed toy
A 5o lb shepherd mix doing her happy geriatric rumba and trying to see over all the taller dogs.
A female tabby who is threatening to whack any dog who gets in her way.
A burly black and white manx supervising everything from on top of a box AND
A one-eyed, long-haired Henri cat happily swatting at all the wagging tails.

They don't LIKE it when I'm not home.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Muneraven said:


> Well, I am home almost all the time. When I do go somewhere, yes, I feel guilty, lol. I come home and open the door and I get:
> 
> An 80 lb balding Goldendoodle slobbering on the doorknob
> A 65 lb German Shepherd puppy leaping in the air
> ...


Do you live at the shelter? lol


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

No I do not feel guilty in the sense that OMG they are home alone and I'm not there. I have three dogs and they do a good job of entertaining each other. I have taken days off of work just to watch my dogs sleep all day They have air conditioning in the summer, heat in the winter, plenty of water, food, and toys everywhere....nope I don't feel guilty


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No, I'm not guilty, I'm jealous! (FWIW my dogs aren't crated, they have the run of the place)


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Only of its for a very long time. Then I'll have some one stop by and let rogue out to pee or feed her. Other wise I'm home with her 90% of the time, so no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have some help to look after Kaiser when I'm not home so technically he's not alone but when I do leave him to go out for a smoke or something, I try to go when he's asleep & SOMEHOW he wakes up, realizes I'm not around & waits for me at the front door!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Mine are crated while I'm not home, I trust Jazzy but not Delgado.

I don't feel guilty on a work day, they're in the crate a max of 8 hours and they're let out midday. Once I'm home I spend it mostly with them. They get exercise, play, and attention and all their other needs are met so they're happy dogs

On a weekend or a day off I do feel guilty if they have to be crated for more then a hour if I'm out but they're ok with it. They like their crates and like sleeping


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

If I can't make it home during lunchtime, then yes I feel guilty.

She probably thinks every day, "is this the day he's never coming back?"


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, because I know he just loves being with me. Although, my mother and siblings are usually home with him while I'm at work. So he is usually only crated and alone when I run somewhere for a bit (ie. out to eat, errands) and someone isnt home. I just hate leaving him home, I wish I could bring him everywhere!


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

I used to feel terrible about it when she was a lot younger and her energy level was through the roof - but now that she's older, it turns out she enjoys sleeping most of the day away anyways! She is never home for more than 5 hours by herself in the crate, and that is the only time she is in there. As soon as we are home, she is right by our side. This dog has the life! Naps, 2 square meals a day, plenty of play time, a cat to entertain her and plenty of snuggles. Whats to feel bad about?!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I don't feel guilty because I spend plenty of time with the dogs and it won't kill them to be without either one of us for several hours.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I didn't vote Because it "depends"..

I have 3 dogs, the two girls are usually with me, my male aussie is usually home and in a crate so I don't feel guilty about him because he could care less

If I do take just ONE of the girls, yeah I feel bad for the other one


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I didn't vote either. I don't really feel guilty, I just don't feed myself when I am not around them I always want to take them with me no matter where I go and I can't wait to get have home to them. I get so happy when they can come with. It's more of just sad when I am at work or going somewhere they can't go.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I try not to leave Lucky alot. I was coming home for lunch everyday but new boss and alot of reports as well as new programming so he's been alone. We are going away this wekend for a night and next wekend for night so I will quilt more then ever. OK got to go play w/ him.So my answer was yes.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Well, I have to work to support them so NO, I don't feel guilty.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Well, I have to work to support them so NO, I don't feel guilty.


Every morning as I've gone to work for the past 13 years I've said" Bye Mommy is going to the bad place to earn kibble or vet or toy money". My husband jokes they get Christmas gifts befor anyone else.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

It depends. Usually it doesn't bother me too much; I only kennel him when everyone is going to be gone for more than an hour or two, which is rare because there's almost always someone homem or on their way home. When we do kennel him, I kind of feel bad for him because I know how much he loves being around his humans. I didn't feel as bad when Chey was alive, but now that he's the only dog I feel a bit worse about it.

The only time I feel outright guilty is when I'm doing something that is animal oriented and for whatever reason, I didn't bring him with me.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I wish that I was able to be home with them more during the week, I come home and take them out at lunch and don't really like running around on the weekend and basically getting home the same as during the week. But they are used to the routine, they know when I put on work clothes, the morning routine during the week. I feel they would like to have us there more.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Tony and I are always together,LOL, joined at the hips you could say.


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

No.....we are fortunate to be able to take Maja to the office on days when we can. Otherwise, she goes into her outdoor kennel so she can watch the squirrels and birds.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I voted "No" but there should have been a "sometimes" option. We have a really good routine, I get the dogs out every morning unless the weather is a factor, like this week, but I consider streaks of bad weather like thier vacation so to speak. My dogs have it very good and I have to agree at times I'm jealous they get to lounge around all day in my nice sunroom, I don't even get to hang out in there.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope. I do not.

They are dogs. As much as I love them to death.... a few hours isn't going to kill them. I do need to work to support them and our lifestyle.

The ONLY time I feel bad is when I take one somewhere and the others have to stay home. Even then, I don't feel guilty, just a little sad for having to leave 1-2 behind. Or if they had to be crated for long amounts of time.


----------



## shepard mom (Sep 7, 2012)

I had to say yes. Myself and my dogs have seperation anxiety. My Delgodo is 14 yrs old and I have to force myself to laeve for even a few minutes. I love him so much. I have a 4 yr old to that has really gotten to my heart. My constant companions. so loyal. My best friends forever!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't think my dogs feel guilty about any of the BS they put me through so I don't feel guilty either


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I don't when I go to work...but on the weekends I always take Sib somewhere in the car ...doesn't matter where..just YAH WE'RE GOING IN THE CAR...I actually feel more guilty for my Chi who used to go everywhere with me..I think I have been neglecting her some..but she is so small she just can't keep up..I guess she is happy home on dad's lap...


----------

